

Show HN: Pingsure, test your webapp every hour. - softwareman

Please give us feedback if you would use such a service.<p>Our Pitch:<p>Website is http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pingsure.com<p>We have made “getting integration testcases suite ready” extremely easy.<p>Its as simple as signing up for an account and select the testcases you wish to run against Production server. We write the testcases for you and get them up and running in 48 hrs (max).<p>Our Confusion:<p>Generally everyone believes that testing is never too much. The more you test the better. So such a service should definitely act as a last line of defense.<p>But the response we have got until now has been more on the average to cold. Everyone likes the idea though. But until bought, it does not prove the business model. We did make the mistake of building the product without validating the product need. So please give feedback&#x2F;criticism.
======
kashifzaidi1
Well definitely it is an interesting idea, outsourcing your QA. But as you
pointed out the problem really is to validate if people want it or not.
Personally, when you outsource such a core part of your service, co-ordination
becomes an issue. But it is a valid idea.

~~~
softwareman
Thats exactly what we are hearing. People like it but it seems we are not able
to convince them to use it.

I agree coordination is an issue but I believe that since these testcases are
for user based interaction, it should not be too difficult to explain in words
which we can pick up and implement it.

------
misframer
I wouldn't use a service that does not use HTTPS. Hopefully this blunder isn't
representative of the rest of your service.

------
sauravt
Clickable [http://www.pingsure.com](http://www.pingsure.com)

~~~
softwareman
Thanks Saurav.

------
ctb9
Are the integration tests driven by selenium, phantomjs/casper, or something
else?

~~~
softwareman
Selenium.

------
andretti1977
Sorry i don't need such testing platform because i have very small projects so
i think it could be a good idea only on a dirrent project size.

~~~
softwareman
I agree.

------
jesusmichael
"integration testing" couldn't this just be "testing" or "QA"... Your website
doesn't really tell me what you do and what the capabilities of it are... You
should have a demo/test case walk thru so we can see multi-level or multi
module testing setup and response... I'd be a customer if you can continually
test modules and processes.

~~~
softwareman
Thanks Michael. I will put a demo account so that you can walk through the way
it works.

